# New Cover Art, 06/02/14.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like a DA is about to get stuffed. Can't see anything to identify the dude in the foreground though.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

With the figure in the background looking like a Dark Angel, i'd say a good guess for the one in the foreground is that he's a Night Lord, possibly. Its good artwork though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Did not really dig it at first, but I am really starting to like it now that I have looked at it for a while. The rain and lightning does look quite nice and is very atmospheric for the scenario it‘s depicting.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Can't see anything to identify the dude in the foreground though.




It‘s Iacton Qruze.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> It‘s Iacton Qruze.


Excellent. Is this going to be a full length novel (which would be cool. I'd love to see him on center stage), or just another of those pointless audio shorts?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> It‘s Iacton Qruze.


Now it begs the question. Why does he look like he's about to barrel stuff a Dark Angel?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Excellent. Is this going to be a full length novel (which would be cool. I'd love to see him on center stage), or just another of those pointless audio shorts?


It‘s the cover art for _Horus Heresy: Scripts Volume II_, and the cover art for it depicts a scene from the audio drama _Grey Angel_.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn. I better start listening to those again. Maybe they start going somewhere eventually.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> It‘s the cover art for _Horus Heresy: Scripts Volume II_, and the cover art for it depicts a scene from the audio drama _Grey Angel_.


Ah yes that was a great scene. Not too bothered about Scripts collections since I get the actual audios.


LotN


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I tried to listen to pandrax audio novel and the voice of the narrator was killing me, so dry and boring! No way i m getting another audio book :-[
Cool cover though, why the hell doesnt GW release any artwork in hq for pc wallpapers?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> Maybe they start going somewhere eventually.


right to the head of BL HQ please.
They should be at the Lunar base Massacre with HH stuff by now and not meddling with every nuance of every created HH SM.

If this general line continues further - next novel would be about a SM from Imperial Fists getting up and going for a gym. :angry:


----------

